# Bargain Book Finds (March 2013) - Please, no self-promotion



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the February 2013 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Price just dropped to $5.00


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Another at $5.00 right now. Price back up to $9.99.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Endurance: Shackleton's Incredible Voyage

Got a lot of favorable reviews, for now it is five dollars


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Lots of nonfiction

Cleopatra, $1.99 sale over!


The Victors, by Stephen Ambrose, $2.99 sale over!


The Nelson Touch, $1.99 sale over!


These prices won't didn't last, buy now if you want them, and verify price before clicking!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Cheese for Dummies, 99 cents



Roller Coasters, Flumes, and Flying Saucers, $1.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Walk down memory lane on your Kindle...

Classics Illustrated Frankenstein, 99 cents


Classics Illustrated The Man in the Iron Mask, 99 cents


Note that these are comic books, not text versions! And only available on certain devices.


----------



## rseppala (Mar 12, 2013)

Is there an author section somewhere on kboards? 

Thanks,

R.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

rseppala said:


> Is there an author section somewhere on kboards?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> R.


Try The Writer's Cafe, a subforum of the Book Bazaar, here's a link:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,60.0.html

And welcome to Kboards!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Brave New World by Aldous Huxley. $2.99


----------



## TypoWriter (Mar 26, 2013)

BLACK HOLE SUN by David Macinnis Gill is free (reg. 8.99) until April 1.



Mars stinks. It's hot. The air reeks of burning fuel; the rivers and lakes seethe with sulfur. In the shadows, evil men plot terror and beasts hunt the innocent. Out on the barren crags of the terraformed planet, there is nowhere to hide. No one to heed a call for help. No one, except Durango.

"Rockets readers to new frontiers" Suzanne Collins, the Hunger Games


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Found this posted on the Books on the Knob blog:

*To Die For*



8 indie novels for 99 cents. It's a preorder.

The way I figure it, even if only one of the books is good (and I'm sure more than one will be), you'll still get your money's worth.


----------



## CassandraCurtis (Jul 14, 2009)

If you enjoy erotic romance with bdsm elements, Claiming Lauren is only .99 cents. 
http://www.amazon.com/Claiming-Lauren-eXclave-ebook/dp/B00BWB9PS4


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For the April 2013 thread, go here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,147317.0.html

Betsy


----------

